# Kevin Jones aka Algae Beater has passed away



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is with a saddened heart that I announce that Kevin has passed away.

Here is his obituary that was passed on by a mutual friend. Kevin Jones Obituary - First Memorial Funeral Services Burkeview Chapel | Port Coquitlam BC .

Kevin was an Apisto nut, a rare plant hoarder, and a kind soul.

Rest in Peace my friend.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Kevin you were someone I could count on to have long talks about plants and laugh about how crazy cats are. I was always impressed by your knowledge and gentleness. I am really going to miss you buddy.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*He was one of the nice guys RIP Kevin*

What a shock and so sad to hear, he will be missed by many who knew him.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I just found out on Facebook and post about it on VAHS page, so so sad, i am in shock i just cant believe it


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow so sorry to hear! He was in my store just two weeks ago! Very sad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Kevin, you will be missed....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Kevin Jones Obituary - First Memorial Funeral Services Burkeview Chapel | Port Coquitlam BC


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

OMG!! I'm so sorry to hear !. He was my apisto mentor!! RIP

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Kevin Jones Obituary - First Memorial Funeral Services Burkeview Chapel | Port Coquitlam BC


Silly Claudia... The link is in the first post...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I posted on behalf of myself and the BCA community in the Guestbook log:

Kevin, 

the entire BCAquaria community is greatly saddened and mourns your passing. You have always been a great wealth of knowledge and good humour, which you graciously shared with our members. I speak for all of us when I say we will miss you and your presence, both online and in-person. Our prayers are with you and your family. God bless & RIP Kevin (aka Algae Beater).

Anthony & the BCA community.


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

I worked with Kevin at The Pet Superstore for quite a few months. We stayed good friends for awhile after our experiences there as well. He was a God of the hobby. He was an amazing friend and I am going to miss him an un-describable amount. Just such an interesting and fun guy. So many stories. He won't be forgotten.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Very sorry to hear about this. Did not know him personally but far too young to go. My thoughts are with the family.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Born in '82. Way to young!!! The several times that I dealt with him at Pet Superstore, and earlier at Island Pets, and a place in the Guilford area too I believe. He seemed like a great guy. Shocking. We had some great conversations about breeding fish and reptiles. I'll miss bumping into him at our local fish stores.........


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Anthony.

RIP Kevin.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I also remember very positive experiences dealing with him at Island Pets, back in the day. As well, we would bump into each other at the LFSs and he was always such a positive, helpful, friendly person to talk with. I now regret not making a greater effort to get to know him better while I had the chance. RIP Kevin.

Anthony


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> Born in '82. Way to young!!! The several times that I dealt with him at Pet Superstore, and earlier at Island Pets, and a place in the Guilford area too I believe. He seemed like a great guy. Shocking. We had some great conversations about breeding fish and reptiles. I'll miss bumping into him at our local fish stores.........


You're right on Chris..."Way too young". ...the"place in the Guildford area " you allude to was Ian's shop, in the T&T strip mall on 152nd. Unfortunately another LFS that is no longer with us.....
RIP KEVIN


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Hey guys... I am so happy to see that he will be remembered here amongst fellow hobbyist and friends.

F-ck, life is fragile. I already miss you bro...


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Really sad to hear. Saw him not too long ago at the auction and had a brief chat. He will be missed. 

Condolences to his close friends and family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow this is beyond sad  RIP Kevin.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Very sad to here.I did not have the opportunity to meet him but from what you guys have stated he will be truly missed.Condolences to all his friends and family.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. It's always shocking when someone so young leaves us so early.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

rip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

